# Egg and parmesan stuffed eggplant



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sharing my grandmother´s recipe step by step.

You'll need eggplants, eggs, parmigiano and brown stock optional.





  








t85ijs.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Slice the eggplant about 1,5 cm.





  








2pqt3yo.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Push the eggplant center to create a small cavity:





  








24ax3f4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Mix some eggs and grated parmigiano:





  








1zdyec3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Stuff this mix in the eggplant and fry in a little EVOO:





  








sqsebd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








When done, flip it over to brown the cheese:





  








2qaijki.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Flip it over again (cheese on top here), add the stock and cover with a lid until the eggplant is tender:





  








2z8xdox.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012








Serve with bread:





  








iy1jj5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 5, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice tutorial Ordo, I have never had them that way before. It will be something to try in the future. Thanks for posting those pics, looks great.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

very interesting... will have to try it


----------



## marrieann (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice, but I prefer them stuffed with pork mince.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

got some photos or a receipe?   straight pork mince seems a bit greasy to me


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

marrieann said:


> Nice, but I prefer them stuffed with pork mince.


Forget the minced pork. Try a sandwich (baguettes) with my eggplant's and tell me. You consciousness will be awakened. Your soul will fly new, unknown highness and your body will shake in waves of pleasure. I promise.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Gosh, I think we all should try that sandwich now !!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

